# Humidor for acoustic guitar.



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I'd seen before a humidor that hung in the sound hole of an acoustic guitar? Are they available? 

My nephew wants a humidor, but I'd rather see the guitar staying in a stand ready to play, not under the bed in a case which is why I suggested something that can hang in the sound-hole when he's not playing.


----------



## Antz_Marchin (Mar 31, 2006)

I usually store mine in the case during the winter to provide a more stable climate for the whole guitar with a Planet Waves humidifier that hangs between the D/G strings. If you want to leave it out of the case, the Keyser one seals the full soundhole.....available from any music store.


----------



## BR183 (Apr 20, 2006)

Planet waves makes a humidifier that is suspended between the strings and hangs inside the guitar. Any guitar humidifier is really only effective when the guitar is stored in the case. The amount of moisture that these little humidifiers release will do very little if the ambient humidity in the room where the guitar is on a stand is very dry. This is especially important during the winter months. I would never leave my guitar on a stand during the winter months, humidifier or not!


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

I can echo the importance of humidfiers. Last year put the humidifier in the case with the guitar but got so busy with school last winter that I forgot about it for about 6 weeks or so and ended up with the seam in the top starting to open up. After a $150 repair I decided to buy a room humidifier for this winter. You'll know you're in trouble when you start to see the grain is more pronounced. My neighbor left an acoustic in a closet for a couple of years, he took it out one day and lo and behold, the top was split to f$%k. Canadian winters........gotta love em.


----------



## 4string (Feb 4, 2006)

Planet waves +2


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Planet Waves*

I have a couple of the planet waves humidifiers...one of them is the "sound hole" variety and the other is the "stick to the inside the case" type. I can't honestly say if one is better than the other, but the sales guy at L&McQ threw in the sound hole humidfier when I bought the Larrivee. I bought a digital hygrometer at Radio Shack for ~ $30 which I leave in the case at all times, along with the guitar. 

About two weeks after I got the guitar I had to stop using the humidifier as the RH was at 45%. I haven't used it now at least three months, but I do watch the RH (still at 42%) as winter is upon us and things can get awfully dry in Alberta. I wouldn't use any humidifier without an measurement instrument of some type to indicate where you are at...sort of helps with the decision making.

BR183 is right about keeping the guitar in the case. You will be surprised how quickly the little humidifier dries out...and on that note, use ONLY distilled water. Tap water will cause problems with the humidifier.


----------

